# surf fishing for small sharks



## mcahill4713 (Apr 26, 2013)

im going surf fishing on ocaloosa island in september and plan on trying for lady fish and pampano and blue's and anything else but would love to try and catch some small sharks to show my 2 year old and my wife.. im coming from New Albany Indiana so im not use to this kind of fishing can you give me some tips or tell me what kind of bait would be best.. ill be using a 8ft cat fishing rod for my sharks with 30lb line and a strong leader so they dont bight the line in half but what else can i use to help in catching them, or should i change something.. When i say small sharks i mean 1 maybe 2 feet in length i dont want to hook into a 8ft shark i dont have the means or knowledge to bring such a animal to shore so if you could help that would be great thankyou.


----------



## don roberto (May 21, 2010)

Yesterday in Pensacola Beach I caught 6 on a pompano rig with dead shrimp. Right before first sandbar. Fun to catch.


----------



## mcahill4713 (Apr 26, 2013)

congrats man.. i cant wait to get down to Okaloosa to start surf fishing.. i really hope i can catch one so i can show my kids..


----------

